# Linux sur mac sans installation



## coccinaile (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, je viens de scanner mon macbookpro avec Zenmap. Les résultats indiquent que mon système d'opération est Linux 2.6.28 (Ubuntu). Or je croyais que les Mac étaient sous UNIX et je n'ai  fait aucune procédure pour installer Linux. Est-ce normal ? 

Merci


----------



## ntx (8 Mai 2011)

Un Mac est livré avec Mac OSX d'installé (qui est bien un UNIX) et en aucun cas Linux.

Occaz ? Où sont les DVD d'origine ? Ils sont indispensables pour réinstaller ta machine et analyser les problèmes, au cas où.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Mai 2011)

Sérieusement, penses-tu qu'il faille croire ce que prétend Zenmap ?

Les tests pratiqués pour déterminer la version de l'OS sont succincts, et partent du principe que ce dernier figure forcément parmi ceux prévus. Or, Mac OS ne fait certainement pas parti du nombre.


----------



## LaurentR (9 Mai 2011)

À quoi ressemble votre bureau ? Lui seul suffira à dire si Linux ou Mac est installé sur votre machine. Ou votre navigateur. Si il s'agit de Safari, pas de doutes, vous avez Mac OS X. Au besoin, postez une capture d'écran.


----------



## coccinaile (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, désolée pour le délai.
J'ai fait des scans avec des logiciels disponibles sur différents sites et je reçois toujours l'information que mon ordi fonctionne avec Unix et Mac O.S. Avec Zenmap, plusieurs scans m'ont donné Linux, mais aujourd'hui curieusement, le scan m'indique qu'il ne peut repérer mon système d'exploitation. 
J'ai toujours les disques d'installation, mais est-ce qu'il me faudrait réinstaller mon système pour en avoir le coeur net ?
Quant à savoir si Zenmap est fiable, je ne saurais le dire. Il reste que ces résultats sèment un certain doute dans mon esprit.

Merci pour votre aide
Coccinaile

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h46 ----------

Bonjour, mon bureau est sans conteste celui d'un Mac. Safari est installé, mais je me sers surtout de Firefox. Je fonctionne aussi avec Entourage et j'ai toutes les fonctionnalités d'un Mac. Je connais assez les PC pour faire la différence. Est-ce que cela répond à votre question ?
Merci


----------



## ntx (18 Mai 2011)

coccinaile a dit:


> J'ai toujours les disques d'installation, mais est-ce qu'il me faudrait réinstaller mon système pour en avoir le coeur net ?


Après avoir acheté une machine d'occasion, il est toujours mieux de réinstaller l'OS. Tu ne sais pas ce que l'ancien propriétaire a pu bricoler.

Et tes cochonneries de Geek genre Zenmap, tu oublies


----------



## coccinaile (5 Juin 2011)

D'accord.


----------

